# Sandy Mölling vs. Ashanti Douglas



## Coldwaran (11 Sep. 2009)

Welche der beiden sexy Sängerinnen hätte wohl die stärkeren durchtrainierten Beine in einem Legswrestling-Fight, die blonde Sandy oder die farbige Ashanti ?



 

​


----------



## Coldwaran (11 Sep. 2009)

Mannoman. die beiden kleinen Frauen geben alles, um der anderen zu zeigen, welche wirklich die stärkeren Schenkel und Beine hat.... dabei drücken sie sich ihre sexy Beine gegenseitig ab... entweder hat die blonde Sandy die stärkeren Schenkel, oder die farbige Ashanti quetscht sie zusammen, es kann nur eine geben!



 [URL=http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/3481965/ashanti-1280x800-20782.jpg.html]


[/URL]


----------



## begoodtonite (19 Mai 2010)

wie kommt man denn aus so eine frage?


----------

